# Stoker Stem Faceplate mount for a bottle cage



## agriholic (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow that was wordy....
Does anyone market a bottle cage mount that could be mounted on the faceplate of a control-tec adjustable stoker stem?
My stoker voiced her desire for such a mythical device.
I know that King Cage makes a cage mount for the top of your steer tube, but I have not seen anything like what my stoker wanted.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

I've never seen one for the faceplate, but an easy fix would be a bottle cage from *TWO FISH*. Could just put it on the stem and go.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

perhaps something like this would fit your needs http://www.kroozercups.com/Specifications.html


----------



## winbert (Sep 22, 2005)

I use one of these mounted to the stoker handlebar::thumbsup: 
http://www.velo-orange.com/vohatowaboca.html

winbert


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=35167&category=272

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=6164&category=272

I like this one best: http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd....X+Belly+X+Handlebar+Mounted+Water+Bottle+Cage


----------

